# Saturday hotness - Jodie Marsh



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just remember its just Eye candy!!!!!!!!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

:thumb: :thumb : :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

shes got a sexy voice, and a nice body but (too late jay) i always cringe at the thought of her having every STD possible


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Id take the risk he he


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

Dirty i like it


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

fantastic brightened up my nightshift cheers jay! :tongue: :beer:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I see her quite alot as she lives near me,

People who say she is rough etc asif you wouldnt bang it if she put it on you!! lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> I see her quite alot as she lives near me,
> 
> People who say she is rough etc asif you wouldnt bang it if she put it on you!! lol


 I think she gets to much bad press... nothing wrong with the girl:thumb:


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> I see her quite alot as she lives near me,
> 
> People who say she is rough etc asif you wouldnt bang it if she put it on you!! lol


whoever passed on it i would be very sus of!


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

1st and 3rd pic are awesome, whoever passes it you gotta be sus of as stolensocks say or is either 1 of 2 things.

Not on enough test

or

A true gentleman.


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

i bet she's absolute filth!!! it's gonna be a long shift now all i've got is sex on my mind now lol :lol:


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

Pure filth if i could stick my jacobson in anyone it would be her. She would do stuff you never knew existed.


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

bet ATM is a must for her! :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

what a slag. bet she takes it in the stench trench!


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Thierry said:


> shes got a sexy voice, and a nice body but (too late jay) i always cringe at the thought of her having every STD possible


I love the thought of her having every STD possible :devil2:

Shes maybe up there in my top 5 women of all time.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i would do SUCH filthy things with her omg yes.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Van said:


> I love the thought of her having every STD possible :devil2:


Wtf:confused1:

I bet she's absolute filth, would shoot my man fat in her gash until my sack was empty then drink it out with a straw.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i wouldn't refuse her OBVIOUSLY

but

for the purposes of this discussion, she's at the bottom of my list

BELOW lisa tarbuck (yum)


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

well to be honest im abit of a dirty bastard ... im the fella wen out with the lads that always gets the bet on to pull the fatty


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Has she got a sextape thats came out yet? She must have. Dirty cow.


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

YES YES YES.

Not the best looker, but total filth.


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

i found her song





 :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

:fook me she is gorgeous i really must go and stand outside her house and stare at her more often lol who's sundays lovely then jay


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

stolensocks01 said:


> :fook me she is gorgeous i really must go and stand outside her house and stare at her more often lol who's sundays lovely then jay


 Have patiants and enjoy the suprise:whistling: :thumb:


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

She was fit before but now shes doing weights... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Look if Jodie wanted me to shagg her.

I would do as follows

1) take a week of training,

2) Carb load for 7 days.

3) 3g vit C/day < wouldn't wanna get ill in the lead up to it>

4) Cialis. On the morning, < has a 3 day half life >

5) Trim my balls and keep my w*lly moisturised everyday < wouldnt wanna get sore>

Then i would SMASH her to bits. one whole week of pure sh*gging the **** of her.

thoughts?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> Look if Jodie wanted me to shagg her.
> 
> I would do as follows
> 
> ...


couldnt wait the week!! if I had the chance I would be on like a rash:tongue:

How was your night out mate?? was Dany out??? any PICTURES:tongue:


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

cant put my finger on it with her one minute i think shes a skank then the next im thinking i would love to destroy her:confused1:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yuk yuk i do not find her in the least bit attractive or hot and would turn her down for a shepards pies with chips any day hmmmm


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> Look if Jodie wanted me to shagg her.
> 
> I would do as follows
> 
> ...


LOL

I'd do something similar although I would add in some clomid so I could give her a one man bukkake:lol:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

i have respect for her now shes training and goin to compete


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

id smash her everywere, she was shagging some 17 yr old a few yrs ago kenzi his name was out of some rubbish band and someone asked her on the telly why she is with someone so young, and her reply was way go out with someone my own age when i can have a 17 year old stud that will keep me up all night lol, pure filth imo


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

She's a bit of a dog, take away the plastered on makeup and she's not much.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Look if Jodie wanted me to shagg her.
> 
> I would do as follows
> 
> ...


Classic post!!!

I would do similar and also come out of retirement from GHB just for the occasion to have a go on her


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Dezw said:


> She's a bit of a dog, take away the plastered on makeup and she's not much.


Actually I think she looks a dog with all the plaster on, but I've seen pics of her au naturel so to speak and she is quite nice. Couldn't get a stiffy with her, got aids - bad aids - written all over her.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

carbsnwhey said:


> She was fit before but now shes doing weights... :bounce: :bounce:


So she is...


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Definately not pretty but fcuk me what a fantastic bod!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

ste247 said:


> id smash her everywere, she was shagging some 17 yr old a few yrs ago kenzi his name was out of some rubbish band and someone asked her on the telly why she is with someone so young, and her reply was way go out with someone my own age when i can have a 17 year old stud that will keep me up all night lol, pure filth imo


Fuk me what a stud:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Some body! :lol:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

jonkvxr said:


> cant put my finger on it with her one minute i think shes a skank then the next im thinking i would love to destroy her:confused1:


Possibly being on gear when you want to smash her and off when you dont


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

Filth.....yum yum.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im not sure me i think id have to but i wouldnt pay for the privaledge or anything


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

did i mention i would let her tie me up and abuse me in any way she wanted?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

I remember seeing her post training pics and she looked really good!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

MissBC said:


> I remember seeing her post training pics and she looked really good!


Yeah, she looked her best then! 

I quite like her, she has a funny nose, but oh well.... :lol:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

one dirty whore!!! she would just get it all day long


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i like her,did i say that?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

let me affirm that i prefer her now hardbod than those older pics,tho i would happily die shagging her in either form.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i want to see her rudey dudey lips


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yes,that would be pleasurable.


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

OH go on then....if she begged me...it is christmas ill do her and favour and let her have my body! :lol:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Perfect match for weeman to quench his thirst for sex?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

id shag her pre and post training however now she is training her body is unreal.


----------



## stolensocks01 (Nov 11, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Have patiants and enjoy the suprise:whistling: :thumb:


sorry mate thought it was sunday already, sh1t still 2 shift's to go :cursing:


----------

